# Suche Games tutorial mit JOGL



## mrno (7. Jan 2006)

Hi,
kennt jemand eine seite die gute Jogl tutorials haben. Da Jogl für ein spiel verwenden will wäre es super wenn ihr tutorials habt wie man einfache spiele mit programmieren kann.

Hoffe ihr habt was für micht.
Mfg mrno


----------



## Campino (7. Jan 2006)

JOGL...mhh..sieh dir mal nehe an (google danach, die Adresse wieß ich nicht mehr...)

Ansonsten entpfiehlt sich für Java Games mit 3D LWJGL (auch dazu google) oder direkt die JME (www.jmonkeyengine.com)


----------



## mrno (7. Jan 2006)

jme sieht gut aus. Für 3D LWJGL finde ich nur 2 dimensionale beispiele. Gibt es tutorials für einfache spiele in jme? Aus solchen beispielen lerne ich immer am besten.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (7. Jan 2006)

Es gibt die Bücher 
"Developing Games in Java" von David Brackeen 
"Java 2 Game Programming" von Thomas Prechtel
"Killer Game programming in java"

Ich glaube keines dieser Bücher verwendet JOGL.
Evtl. gibt es irgendwo einer genauere Beschreibung dieser Bücher, mal googeln.


----------



## Beni (7. Jan 2006)

Da JOGL nur ein Wrapper von OpenGL ist, kannst du auch viele OpenGL-Tutorials benutzen, um JOGL zu lernen.


----------



## Campino (7. Jan 2006)

mrno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es tutorials für einfache spiele in jme?



Nö, auf der seite deren adresse ich dir gegeben hab ist nur ganz zufällig ein Link "Documentation", da finden sich natürlich keine Tutorials...

http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/wiki/doku.php?id=the_tutorials
ich entfehle das FlagRush-Tutorial, dass ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber das was noch fehlt kann man dann mit Forum und JavaDoc/User Guide machen...


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2006)

ups. Das habe ich wohl überlesen. Danke für eure hilfe.
Ich habe aber nochmal eine frage. Was ist der unterschied zwischen opengl und openal?


----------



## Roar (8. Jan 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist der unterschied zwischen opengl und openal?


öhm ja, vielleicht reichts ja die gemeinsamkeiten aufzuzählen:
...
öhm..
...achja, beides wird u.A. für copmuterspiele verwendet :autsch:


----------



## Campino (8. Jan 2006)

As far as I know:

OpenGL=Open *Graphics* Libary
OpenAL=Open *Audio* Libary

Und jetzt einmal nachdenken...

oder ein tiefer Blick in die Kristallgoogle (erhältlich beim nächsten browSeher):
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenAL
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL


----------

